# Fast AF for Weddings



## adamoe (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey so I just got my Mkiii .. yay. I'm shooting a wedding in a month and I wanna put that AF System to the test, I usually shoot with my 24-70 + a 70-200 buuut for the indoor shots i was gonna use a prime.. i like the 1.2 85, but its slow so i was wondering..
whats the FASTEST AF Lens canon makes? (and im not talking the 300mm 2.8 L for 7k.. lol)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2012)

adamoe said:


> I'm shooting a wedding in a month...for the indoor shots i was gonna use a prime...whats the FASTEST AF Lens canon makes?



Will the bride be sprinting down the aisle? Is it a Russian wedding with lots of Preesyadka dancing during the ceremony? Yes, the 85L is pretty slow, but honestly almost any other ring USM prime should be fine...


----------



## Bosman (Apr 3, 2012)

adamoe said:


> Hey so I just got my Mkiii .. yay. I'm shooting a wedding in a month and I wanna put that AF System to the test, I usually shoot with my 24-70 + a 70-200 buuut for the indoor shots i was gonna use a prime.. i like the 1.2 85, but its slow so i was wondering..
> whats the FASTEST AF Lens canon makes? (and im not talking the 300mm 2.8 L for 7k.. lol)


I bought the 50F1.2 to have the same DOF and image quality as the 85f1.2 but because it focussed faster i sold the 85 for the 50. I know there is something special about the 85 but the 50, wow man.
F1.4





F4


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 3, 2012)

i got the sigma 85f1.4 for this purpose its AF speed blows the doors off the 85L


----------



## BobSanderson (Apr 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> adamoe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shooting a wedding in a month...for the indoor shots i was gonna use a prime...whats the FASTEST AF Lens canon makes?
> ...



lol


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i got the sigma 85f1.4 for this purpose its AF speed blows the doors off the 85L



My favorite lens! It really is great!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 3, 2012)

There are no specifications for autofocus speed, everyone thinks their lens is the fastest. I haven't even seen any well done tests.

Certainly, for a wedding, its not going to be a issue. I've never seen a Canon lens that autofocused so slow that it was a problem. A 1 Series camera uses a higher voltage battery and can provide more power to the AF motor, so you do get faster AF with a 1 series.

Certainly, a 24-70 or 70-200 will be fine. If you find yourself in very low light, primes might AF better and faster.


----------



## adamoe (Apr 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> adamoe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shooting a wedding in a month...for the indoor shots i was gonna use a prime...whats the FASTEST AF Lens canon makes?
> ...



LOL - funny you should mention it.. the bride IS russian.. the groom is Romanian so GOD KNOWS what could happen hahahha... 
my main reason for wanting something speedy is to be able to catch those quick emotions.. but also,, they're doing some traditional running away thing.. i dont know.. just thought i would be prepared.. 

i really love my 24-70 which i use to shoot pretty much everything normally.. such an awesome lens i think.. so maybe i should just use that.. 

Bosman - the 50 1.2 looks awesome - maybe thats something to consider.


----------



## ugVhT2PI (Apr 3, 2012)

fast wedding


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 3, 2012)

Ive never used an L series lens that was too slow for wedding photography. And i've been a wedding photographer full time since 2005!


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 3, 2012)

Bosman said:


> adamoe said:
> 
> 
> > Hey so I just got my Mkiii .. yay. I'm shooting a wedding in a month and I wanna put that AF System to the test, I usually shoot with my 24-70 + a 70-200 buuut for the indoor shots i was gonna use a prime.. i like the 1.2 85, but its slow so i was wondering..
> ...


 You are evil i've nearly pulled the trigger on the 1.2 a few times now because of you talking it up!
i've got the other 2, have you used the 1.4 how does the 1.2 compare vs the 1.4 in the AF stakes? since the 1.4 is no stand out performer there


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> adamoe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shooting a wedding in a month...for the indoor shots i was gonna use a prime...whats the FASTEST AF Lens canon makes?
> ...



People here don't do this anymore ;D

Our weddings become far less Soviet-Union-style and starting to be more foreign-like. The only issue in Russia / Ukraine is with small dark rooms where all the events pass. Of course if you are not a rich man.


----------



## bycostello (Apr 3, 2012)

not sure, but whatever canon lens you use will be more than quick enough for a wedding....


----------



## spidyhero (Apr 3, 2012)

i think this is a false problem. use the 24-70 you already have or the 70-200 to test canon 5Diii AF speed and settings to make sure you are not doing something wrong because of the new camera.
center AF point, no expansion and you'll be OK.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > adamoe said:
> ...


I hated the 50 1.4. Didnt live up to my expectations, it was a meh ok lens. I want hell yes lenses!

Sorry i had to update my images with logos in case they are lifted, which is ok i just want whoever lifts them to know where it came from. Thus, the image has been removed from photo bucket bit. I did update them but the replies stay with the old data


----------



## Bosman (Apr 4, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> Ive never used an L series lens that was too slow for wedding photography. And i've been a wedding photographer full time since 2005!


You havent heard of one? Do you own the 85 F1.2? I did and it was a slow butt in low light and it just moved in and out in and out making me want to kill it. In normal light it worked pretty well. Thats my personal experience with it. I now own the 50 F1.2 as of a couple years ago.


----------



## AJ (Apr 4, 2012)

I wouldn't worry so much about AF speed. Any ring-USM lens should keep up without problems.

Where I suspect you'll notice the difference is focusing in low light. With the 5D3 you may be able to focus with ease an f/4 lens in a dark and cavernous reception hall. You may even be able to get that 50/1.4 to stop hunting...


----------



## takoman46 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I hated the 50 1.4. Didnt live up to my expectations, it was a meh ok lens. I want hell yes lenses!



That's what I'm talking about. L Primes all the way for me too!  

I hear a lot of people say that the 50 1.2L is not worth it over the 50 1.4 but I have found that everyone I know who made this claim, were just going from specs and sample images before they purchased the 50 1.4. They would argue their point a bit and then I'd give them my 50 1.2L to play around with and they quickly changed their stance and conceded that the 50 1.2L is "awesome" compared to the 1.4 version. Maybe still out of their budget but there is definitely justification for the price difference.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 6, 2012)

Bosman said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > Ive never used an L series lens that was too slow for wedding photography. And i've been a wedding photographer full time since 2005!
> ...




LOL... Ok, with the exception of the 85 f/1.2 V1. Although, this is a detail lens, it was not designed for motion, too much glass to move. I do own the 85 f/1.2 II, which is much faster than the original and still very adequate for weddings. Keep in mind, anyone trying to take a photo with this lens at 1.2 had better have a motionless subject or they will step out of focus almost instantly. This lens is much more useful for details and video work. Not moving subjects... If you want to see the equipment I own, take a look at the equipment page on my wedding photography blog.

http://www.brovadoweddings.com/blog/equipment/photography/


----------



## Bosman (Apr 6, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > prestonpalmer said:
> ...


Well ok, but i heard the V2 wasn't really that much faster. I would dare guess it would do the same thing i was talking about on the V2 as well. If a fast V3 comes out it will be hard to avoid temptation!
PS
Fantastic site, your images are stellar! I need a new site myself, its just i would rather spend money on lenses.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 7, 2012)

Bosman said:


> ...i would rather spend money on lenses.



Touché!

I find wedding photography feeds me a fresh supply of new and justifiable lenses!

Regards to the 85 V2. I think most people error with the 85 1.2 lens by the photographer, or subject, stepping slightly in front of, or behind the very VERY narrow DOF. Then people blame the auto-focus. The lens itself I feel is fast enough.

Bosman, Did you have a look at the apprentice program? or http://www.brovadoeducation.com


----------



## Bosman (Apr 7, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > ...i would rather spend money on lenses.
> ...


That site looks like it is for people just getting into photography, thats not me. What are you suggesting would be there for me?


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 8, 2012)

No no, nothing at the BrovadoEducation.com site.

This one... if your intent is to build a wedding photography company.

http://www.brovadoweddings.com/blog/photography-apprentice/

Watch Videos.


----------



## walter_strikes (Apr 8, 2012)

I love your work preston!


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 8, 2012)

walter_strikes said:


> I love your work preston!



Thank you! I love wedding photography!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 8, 2012)

85/1.8, 200/2, both _fast_.


----------



## keithinmelbourne (Apr 8, 2012)

adamoe said:


> Hey so I just got my Mkiii .. yay. I'm shooting a wedding in a month and I wanna put that AF System to the test, I usually shoot with my 24-70 + a 70-200 buuut for the indoor shots i was gonna use a prime.. i like the 1.2 85, but its slow so i was wondering..
> whats the FASTEST AF Lens canon makes? (and im not talking the 300mm 2.8 L for 7k.. lol)


Consider the 135L or the 50L. I use the 50L and 35L the most at weddings. Both have snappy AF. The 135 is snappier. The 85 f1.8 is also worth considering (and it is light).


----------

